# 4am and Disturbed



## Seig (Mar 26, 2003)

I was just looking at my wife's avatar,  for you unwashed heathen's that do not know, that would be KenpoTess, when I noticed the devilish little grin on her face.  I happened to glance down and notice that at this point in time, her post count is 666.  So here I am, 4 am at work, alone and very disturbed....


----------



## Kirk (Mar 26, 2003)

And I heard her say that her password on this site is "redrum"


----------



## Yari (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *And I heard her say that her password on this site is "redrum"  *



And I thought is was "Rosemary"...


/Yari


----------



## tarabos (Mar 26, 2003)

what are you doing up at 4am anyway?


----------



## Kirk (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> *what are you doing up at 4am anyway?   *






> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *So here I am, 4 am at work, alone and very disturbed.... *



*whistle*


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *So here I am, 4 am at work, alone and very disturbed.... *



You know, I was awake at 4am and on-line. You could have msged me on AIM. I never sleep. Remember?


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I was just looking at my wife's avatar,  for you unwashed heathen's that do not know, that would be KenpoTess, when I noticed the devilish little grin on her face.  I happened to glance down and notice that at this point in time, her post count is 666.  So here I am, 4 am at work, alone and very disturbed.... *




Waking up and reading this post this morning rather is disturbing too~!!!

*Denying all*


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *You know, I was awake at 4am and on-line. You could have msged me on AIM. I never sleep. Remember? *




Oh great.. 2 wakeful disturbed men....


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> *what are you doing up at 4am anyway?   *


 At Work


----------



## tarabos (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> **whistle*
> 
> 
> ...



 i still stand by my original question...


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Oh great.. 2 wakeful disturbed men.... *



I have a sleep disorder that messes with my ability to sleep. So traditionally I get about 5-6 hours a night and when I finally get into REM sleep I milk it for all it's worth because I never know when I will get more.

However my wife and I are trying to have kids and the Dr put me on a fertility med cocktail that has the effect of making me, 1) more awake not sleepy, and 2) more aggressive due to increased testosterone. I'm running on 2-3 hours sleep a night right now and not all of it good.

So yes. I am sleep deprived and grumpy. I dunno about disturbed though...
:idunno:


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 26, 2003)

I don't recall ever getting "grumpy" when my wife and I were trying to have kids.... sleep deprived yes , but never grumpy.


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 26, 2003)

After 4 to 5 times a day on a regular basis over an extended period of time and you'll think it's a d@mn chore too.
:cuss:


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 26, 2003)

> After 4 to 5 times a day on a regular basis over an extended period of time and you'll think it's a d@mn chore too.



Careful, that one could come back to haunt ya in a few years.


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *I have a sleep disorder that messes with my ability to sleep. So traditionally I get about 5-6 hours a night and when I finally get into REM sleep I milk it for all it's worth because I never know when I will get more.
> 
> However my wife and I are trying to have kids and the Dr put me on a fertility med cocktail that has the effect of making me, 1) more awake not sleepy, and 2) more aggressive due to increased testosterone. I'm running on 2-3 hours sleep a night right now and not all of it good.
> ...



well I you make your goal soon.. cuz ontop of your sleep disorder I'm sure that's not much fun being put to stud like that.. ~!!!  Can take the fun outta it eh!!   Good luck on all Doug .. I still reserve to call ya both 'disturbed'


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> * i still stand by my original question... *




Seig works midnights~!!  Like right now I'm awake.. he's sleeping.. so that's why he's up at 4am...

hope that answers your original question.. cuz if it doesn't.. well  I think ya need a Boot to the groin for being duh


----------



## Seig (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *You know, I was awake at 4am and on-line. You could have msged me on AIM. I never sleep. Remember? *


Didn't see you on


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Didn't see you on  *



Or you have to wonder, did he just not want to talk to you?


----------



## Jill666 (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I was just looking at my wife's avatar,  for you unwashed heathen's that do not know, that would be KenpoTess, when I noticed the devilish little grin on her face.  I happened to glance down and notice that at this point in time, her post count is 666.  So here I am, 4 am at work, alone and very disturbed.... *



I don't see the problem? :rofl:


----------



## Jill666 (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *At Work *



No wonder she's sitting on her hands all the time


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 26, 2003)

No comment....

well...other than  "can we get some of the good ones posted on my other forum?"


----------



## Seig (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *After 4 to 5 times a day on a regular basis over an extended period of time and you'll think it's a d@mn chore too.
> :cuss: *


Yeah, you and Remo Williams........:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I still reserve to call ya both 'disturbed'   *


I believe you called me "twisted"


----------



## Seig (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Or you have to wonder, did he just not want to talk to you?  *


Now you are just being a silly little a$$.  Doug and I go back about 5 or 6 years.


----------



## Seig (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *No wonder she's sitting on her hands all the time  *


No, no, that is not really an issue


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Now you are just being a silly little a$$.  Doug and I go back about 5 or 6 years. *



Seig and I go far back. Farther back than this board or even either one of our current personal martial arts affiliations.


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *Seig and I go far back. Farther back than this board or even either one of our current personal martial arts affiliations. *



Boy do I feel stupid :shrug:


----------



## Seig (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Boy do I feel stupid :shrug:  *


You should be used to that by now.


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *You should be used to that by now. *



You would think so wouldnt you


----------



## Seig (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *You would think so wouldnt you  *


Ya know, picking on MOB has become like shooting fish in a barell.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Boy do I feel stupid :shrug:  *



More times than you care to admit, huh.


----------



## Seig (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *More times than you care to admit, huh. *


No, remember, he is stupid, he admits it frequently


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *No comment....
> 
> well...other than  "can we get some of the good ones posted on my other forum?"  *



 *whatcha talkin' bout Willis* *G*


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I believe you called me "twisted" *



Yes that I did .. and you chortled very wickedly .. cuz Honey... you are Twisted.. ~!!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> * *whatcha talkin' bout Willis* *G* *



I have a forum on my other board with tribute threads to some of the ladies.  Mostly photo tributes.  Access is strongly controled due to the graphic nature of some of the pictures.   Also, alot of my more 'interesting' creations are there (like the green orion slave girls) 

http://bbs.rustaz.com 
it works better if you have an interest in sci-fi/fantasy/anime/gaming,


----------



## Kirk (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *I have a forum on my other board with tribute threads to some of the ladies.  Mostly photo tributes.  Access is strongly controled due to the graphic nature of some of the pictures.   Also, alot of my more 'interesting' creations are there (like the green orion slave girls)
> 
> http://bbs.rustaz.com
> it works better if you have an interest in sci-fi/fantasy/anime/gaming,  *



And what do we have to do to gain access?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *And what do we have to do to gain access? *



Sign up there,
PM me there on who you are and I'll decide if I want to give you access.  If I don't know you, or you aren't recomended by someone already a member, I get leary about doing so.

Also, if youre a guy and get access, I better see a 'thank you' on at least 1 of the gals threads there, else I revoke access.  Its not a porn site, and the copyrights are strictly enforced.  (By this I mean I will sue the *** of anyone who redistributes them, or at the -very- least ban them from all of my sites permanently.)


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *I have a forum on my other board with tribute threads to some of the ladies.  Mostly photo tributes.  Access is strongly controled due to the graphic nature of some of the pictures.   Also, alot of my more 'interesting' creations are there (like the green orion slave girls)
> 
> http://bbs.rustaz.com
> it works better if you have an interest in sci-fi/fantasy/anime/gaming,  *



Ok I'm there and signed up 
I am an avid Sci-Fi/Fantasy gamer and reader


----------



## Seig (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Ok I'm there and signed up
> I am an avid Sci-Fi/Fantasy gamer and reader  *


Bob,
I'll let you know if Tess wants to be in one of your galarys. Or she will let you know, or she will let me know, oh I don't know.


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Ya know, picking on MOB has become like shooting fish in a barell. *



You shoot fish in barrels day by day non stop!  


And Kaith whats this porn site and how do I get there!!  :rofl:  

Kiddin dont ban me :asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I was just looking at my wife's avatar,  for you unwashed heathen's that do not know, that would be KenpoTess, when I noticed the devilish little grin on her face.  I happened to glance down and notice that at this point in time, her post count is 666.  So here I am, 4 am at work, alone and very disturbed.... *



Unwashed,........ Heathen? I'm very hurt, but...........your still the luckiest man on the planet to be with the "Queen of Pain!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Unwashed,........ Heathen? I'm very hurt,  *



I thought you resembled that remark.:rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I thought you resembled that remark.:rofl: *



You're gonna get hurrrrt..............


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *You're gonna get hurrrrt.............. *



Is this the current pick on the Tracy's guy thread?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *You're gonna get hurrrrt.............. *



  Catch me if you can.  :moon:


----------



## Seig (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *your still the luckiest man on the planet to be with the "Queen of Pain! *


Finally, someone besides me realizes it!


----------



## Seig (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> *Is this the current pick on the Tracy's guy thread? *


Not particularly, but we can turn it into that if someone insists.


----------



## Seig (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *You shoot fish in barrels day by day non stop!
> 
> 
> ...


You are too yong, and it is not porn.


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *  Catch me if you can.  :moon: *



Very juvenile.............


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *You are too yong, and it is not porn. *



awwww man............


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Not particularly, but we can turn it into that if someone insists. *



The vote was cancelled on account of lack of Interest!


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *The vote was cancelled on account of lack of Interest! *



I demand a recount.  I know for certain I voted pick on the Tracy's people in this thread.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Very juvenile............. *



Hey I'm just a big kid at times. I've got three kids to chase around. 9,7, & 2 that's enough for anyone to handle.


----------



## Seig (Mar 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> *I demand a recount.  I know for certain I voted pick on the Tracy's people in this thread. *


Someone needs to create a poll, that way, the vote will be certain....


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 31, 2003)

> Hey I'm just a big kid at times. I've got three kids to chase around. 9,7, & 2 that's enough for anyone to handle.



No it isn't.... 13, 11, 11, 9, 3.  Now, that's enough.  Hey, everyone needs a hobby


----------



## Seig (Mar 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *No it isn't.... 13, 11, 11, 9, 3.  Now, that's enough.  Hey, everyone needs a hobby *


Man,
that's not a hobby, it's a full time job.


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Someone needs to create a poll, that way, the vote will be certain.... *



The Ides of March.............


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 31, 2003)

Raising them is a full time job with lots of OT.  Making them was the hobby


----------



## Seig (Apr 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Raising them is a full time job with lots of OT.  Making them was the hobby *


keep your skills sharp!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *No it isn't.... 13, 11, 11, 9, 3.  Now, that's enough.  Hey, everyone needs a hobby *



I pass, 3 is more than I can handle. Besides the middle one is a girl that has all kinds of boys calling the house already and she's only 7. I must keep my skills sharp for when they decide to show up at the doorstep.   Of course thinking ahead of the game maybe showing the boys Backbreaker with the extension or leaping crane or a few others might keep their paws off my girl.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Apr 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I pass, 3 is more than I can handle. Besides the middle one is a girl that has all kinds of boys calling the house already and she's only 7. I must keep my skills sharp for when they decide to show up at the doorstep.   Of course thinking ahead of the game maybe showing the boys Backbreaker with the extension or leaping crane or a few others might keep their paws off my girl. *



Answer the door with a bloody knife, you willnot have many problems after that.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> *Answer the door with a bloody knife, you willnot have many problems after that. *



I like that idea. Too bad I don't own a samurai sword.:rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I like that idea. Too bad I don't own a samurai sword.:rofl: *



JF,

I will loan you one of mine 

What are friends for


----------



## Seig (Apr 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I pass, 3 is more than I can handle. Besides the middle one is a girl that has all kinds of boys calling the house already and she's only 7. I must keep my skills sharp for when they decide to show up at the doorstep.   Of course thinking ahead of the game maybe showing the boys Backbreaker with the extension or leaping crane or a few others might keep their paws off my girl. *


Dance of Death or Squeezing the Peach may be better.


----------



## qizmoduis (Apr 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Dance of Death or Squeezing the Peach may be better. *



Thus exposing the secondary, but still very important reason that I chose to begin kenpo training.  I have a 6yo daughter.  In ten years, I'm going to send those hairy bags of raging testosterone howling from my front door in terror.

 

I'll have my certificates laminated and my belts displayed on a rack in full view of the front door.

Squeezing the Peach gets my vote for the best-named technique.  It's very...aptly descriptive.

"Hi.  I'm Adrienne's father.  Let me demonstrate what my daughter will do to you if you get out of hand, and what I will do to you if you make her cry, if you get her home late, if you aren't unfailingly polite, if you dress like a jackass, or hell, if you even look at her funny."


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Four girls and one boy.  I already have the certificates and belts displayed where they can be easily seen.  I just invite the guys to come to the school and watch a training session.  After that the conversation normally goes from "Hey, wassup" to "Good evening, Mr. Letchford"


----------



## Jill666 (Apr 2, 2003)

I have a friend who is testing for 1st dan this summer. He is a 6'4" 240lb Desert Storm USMC vet, with a one-year-old daughter who spent the first 6 months of her life in the hospital. She is everything to him, and in the dojo we are already pitying any poor schmuck who decides to date her!



 :angel:  :apv: :anic: :wah:


----------



## Seig (Apr 3, 2003)

Before my daughter got married, I had been known, once or twice to _politely_(subject to objectivity) ask boyfriends of hers to leave my property.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Before my daughter got married, I had been known, once or twice to politely(subject to objectivity) ask boyfriends of hers to leave my property. *



There is no such thing as an over-protective father.


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Before my daughter got married, I had been known, once or twice to politely(subject to objectivity) ask boyfriends of hers to leave my property. *



Politely my butt, you probably shot them..................:shotgun:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Politely my butt, you probably shot them..................:shotgun:  *



Whatever works.   I say protect your own yard.


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 3, 2003)

> Politely my butt, you probably shot them..................



Yes, but he did it with the politest of intentions.   

Seriously, though, the dating game is one of the big reasons my daughters study MA.  It's no guarantee that they won't get hurt but it will hopefully give them the tools they need to make the chance of being hurt a lot lower as well as the awareness to keep themselves from getting into a bad situation in the first place.  As for my son, he's only 3 and not yet old enough to study.  Him I worry about..... he has his mother's temper.


----------

